# why do you want a child?



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

ive been asked this question many times and i really cant give a straight answer it is just something i feel i have to do. 


ive been asked why i want one when im ill as it is going to be tough.


i know it will be tough and im prepared for that, just because im ill doesnt mean i shud sit at home alone for the rest of my life not living it.


ive also been asked why go thru ivf when nature is telling me that my body is not to have one or i wud be able to have one naturally so why put myself thru all that. 


i cant pin point one reason that will explain why i want a child and i feel i shud be able to do that but i just cant pick one reason. or several. lol


how do you explain why you want a child to people?


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi dragonlady

I don't know if you're single or have a partner.  I get asked this question many times over, especially as I find myself single and wanting a child.  Not a situation i EVER imagined myself to be in.  Thought i would have been married with a brood years ago.

I agree this is not something it's easy to give a straight answer to but what annoys the hell out of me is that people who don't have to ever consider any kind of IVF or assisted conception ever get asked this.  Couples who have knocked out 1, 2 or 3 were never asked when they were having sex why they were doing that, or why they wanted children were they?

Why should we have to justify it, to ANYONE?  We know what we feel, we don't know why we feel it but we do.  People have no right to ask.  Unless they can justify their whole lives....can they?  I can imagine for an adoption board or something like that one would have to have some 'reasons' lined up, but maybe there are no 'reasons' why we want a child, we just DO.

Did any of my friends or family who now ask me why i want a child have to give reasons and explanations before they ttc?? Did they hell.  Had they thought about it like people who might need assisted conception have had to?  Did they f**k.  They just did it.  Without having to explain or justify it to anyone, so why should we? Who in their right minds would put themselves through something as stressful as IVF if they had a choice?

It's a feeling, something you can't put your finger on, can't explain, but why should you have to.  It's your choice and no one else's.  And if someone is willing to go through IVF or other means of assisted conception then you can be assured they're going to have thought about how much they want and are going to love a child a darn sight more than some 16year old/crack head/general waste of space loser parent whose kids end up in care.....

Wow, don't know where that rant came from!!  But i know where you're coming from.

GG x


----------

